# What are teenagers into now?



## frogman81 (Aug 23, 2018)

So the other day I was at work and talking about cars. I have this theory that cool cars with cool engines and manual transmissions are destined to appreciate slowly because before long they will be relics of the past and (potentially) very much collectible if kept in the appropriate condition. Anyway, this dude told me he didn’t think that was true because “millennials don’t care about cars”. I was kinda gobsmacked, but I think he was right. I just read someone on here say that to their teenager and his friends, guitars aren’t cool anymore. So I’m like “what’s next, SEX ISN’T COOL ANYMORE??”... If cars and guitars aren’t cool to teenage boys, what is??


----------



## Xaios (Aug 23, 2018)

Dabbing, flipping water bottles, dank memes, bath salts probably...


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber (Aug 23, 2018)

Hula hoops.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 23, 2018)

there's still kids that like cars and guitars, nothing has changed in that regard. If anything I'd say video games like forza or gran turismo have given a lot of kids a greater appreciation for cars, plus there's a bunch of car related reality shows which probably helped renew interest in cars just like orange county choppers did with motorcycles. I still see middle schoolers and high schoolers posting their shitty covers of metallica right alongside older guys that post shitty covers of metallica on instagram. granted, it's mostly kids posting shitty monuments, AAL and periphery covers anymore, but some still try and learn the "classics"


----------



## Vyn (Aug 23, 2018)

Fucking Fortnite. Seriously, that thing is more addictive than heroin.


----------



## budda (Aug 23, 2018)

Millenials are in their mid 30's so...

Also, cars are still cool. Its the reality that most of us wont ever own nice ones that has changed.


----------



## Mathemagician (Aug 23, 2018)

Yeah, I don’t think people have realized just HOW hard it is for the average millennial (roughly age 30 right now) to hit “comfortably middle class”.

“Cars” as a hobby is for someone with money.

And my best friend LOVES expensive cars and such, while I could not give a shit.

And that’s the rub. Everyone likes different things, and millenials are significantly less likely to “keep up with the joneses” than prior generations.

So my buddy goes through AMG’s like water and I drive a 10+ year old Asian car. Even though we make similar, because I wanted a house and dog.

No one I know can name a guitarist or metal band smaller than Metallica, Iron Maiden, etc. but everyone follows tons of musicians on instagram.

But they can name 20 craft beer stouts off the top of their heads, or their favorite DJ’s, or what have you.

Companies borderline had breakdowns because they could not figure out “how to market to millenials” because we don’t all get our info from the same sources.

IE only people who like football watch football. So your ads are only going to hit football fans.

Guys who don’t watch sports are doing whatever the fuck they’re doing, not forcing themselves to do the 1-2 things “everyone else does.”

Don’t really know what my point was, just making conversation.


----------



## narad (Aug 23, 2018)

I'm of millenial-ish age but when dabbing happened I completed my transition to bitter old person.


----------



## jaxadam (Aug 23, 2018)

budda said:


> Millenials are in their mid 30's so...
> 
> Also, cars are still cool. Its the reality that most of us wont ever own nice ones that has changed.



I think I heard once that a rich person owns a new car. A poor person owns and old car. A really rich person owns a really old car.


----------



## NateFalcon (Aug 23, 2018)

I don’t think most of the 16-21 yo crowd has the attention span to appreciate many technical hobbies. I got 2 teenage kids so here goes...my 18 yo son (RIP) was a damn solid guitar player at 11-12 but when he got into hip hop and rap he almost completely abandoned guitar and then wanted to “produce” his own rap (with some successes) but when I started showing him how to record and use studio gear I realized he just wanted the outcome and lifestyle (much like most rap lyrics)- putting in the effort became a discouragement...so he moved on. You’re looked at as weak or a bitch if you try hard, current popular rap reflects this...players are supposed to have everything fall in their lap and make it look easy to maintain the “all me/no help” image. Same with cars, he wanted an e30 BMW but when the timing belt went out I told him I’d show him how to change it if he bought the parts...nope, he just started riding the MAX (light rail everywhere) and his work money went toward Air Jordan’s, candy apple Faygo, BAPE and Supreme T-shirts and weed for blunts bless his soul lol. My point is there’s a lot of paths of least resistance with too many perceived safety nets which the younger kids seem to jump all over...Look at the rise in young adults (20-30+) who still live with their parents while playing off a pseudo-autistic personality to avoid the responsibility of “functioning” lol, the 16-20+ yo kids are coddled even more so here’s the current popular, mainstream hobbies: Xan (bars), Oxy’s, lean, blunts (pipes or bongs aren’t cool anymore), molly, mumble rap (SoundCloud), trap (the music), trapping (selling drugs)...and treating girls like shit is still a musical and lyrical classic...domes up cutty- ain’t finna work on no car. Trap and rhyme till you’re rich FTW, slime!!- To sum up, lack of proper motivation lol


----------



## possumkiller (Aug 24, 2018)

Last time I checked they were all into planking and twerking and dubstep and some gayass vampire/werewolf show.


----------



## narad (Aug 24, 2018)

NateFalcon said:


> Look at the rise in young adults (20-30+) who still live with their parents while playing off a pseudo-autistic personality to avoid the responsibility of “functioning” lol, the 16-20+ yo kids are coddled even more so here’s the current popular, mainstream hobbies: Xan (bars), Oxy’s, lean, blunts (pipes or bongs aren’t cool anymore), molly, mumble rap (SoundCloud), trap (the music), trapping (selling drugs)...and treating girls like shit is still a musical and lyrical classic...domes up cutty- ain’t finna work on no car. Trap and rhyme till you’re rich FTW, slime!!- To sum up, lack of proper motivation lol



I mean, I realize this thread is not going to go anywhere without _some_ generalization, but this is like total generalization of every anti-young buzzword. 20-30 yr olds wouldn't be so inclined to live with their parents if the cost of housing and education hadn't skyrocketted, and even then, I know one person in my random friend network like 100. Hardly an epidemic. I don't think the non-anecdotal stats support it either.

This idea of safety nets and rap and drugs decreasing everyone's motivation is misguided IMO.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Aug 24, 2018)

Arm-chair politics, Tide pods, djent (because deathcore went out of style), vaping...


----------



## p0ke (Aug 24, 2018)

Well at least over here alcohol is going out of fashion, teens are just being stupid in other ways now  When I was around 15 yo, the typical thing to do on weekends was to hang out around town and try to acquire beer somehow. I didn't drink personally until my mom let me drink at home, but pretty much everyone my age did  I didn't have many friends back then, so I mostly practiced guitar (I also started doing home recordings around that time) or played xbox.

These days? Don't know tbh. All I see the teenagers doing is hanging around, drinking energy drinks, doing wheelies with their bicycles or mopeds, talking on their cell phones in speaker mode (that annoys the fuck out of me, why the hell would you want everyone around you hearing everything?)... It also seems like they've never heard of headphones - they listen to music straight out of their phone speakers as they're walking around town.

But what are they interested in? Not a clue. But I see the same symptoms that NateFalcon wrote about - everything kids do these days needs to be completely effortless. Our son is 7 now, and already showing some of that. For example, there's a shortcut to a park at the back of our yard, and I installed a gate there so our 2 year old wouldn't run of. So I told the son he has to close the gate every time he goes through it, or alternatively he can walk around the block instead to get to the park. And guess what. Now he walks around the block every time he goes to the park, just because he can't be bothered closing the gate every time  Granted, the locking mechanism on the gate is slightly difficult to operate, but not difficult enough to justify walking 500 meters extra IMO...


----------



## downburst82 (Aug 24, 2018)

Face Tattoos?


----------



## ThePIGI King (Aug 24, 2018)

I'm 20, I love guitar, am starting to work on some minor stuff on my car, work outside, play basketball, do martial arts and sometimes go shooting. My friends are usually 30+. Most people my age dont hang out with me because they say I'm 40  lots of people my age like to party - drink, smoke, dance, fall downstairs, etc. Another thing for kids my age is video games and movies. From my life and the people around me, if you're my age, and what you're doing requires effort and learning and practice, it isn't gonna happen.


----------



## Demiurge (Aug 24, 2018)

Probably the same stupid shit as always throughout history, just with a different twist for the current era.

What strikes me as funny is that the topic was about teenagers and then it went to "millennials" without much of a thematic leap because the group is essentially marketed-to like they're teenagers in adult bodies. Depending on who you ask, I was either born inside or a only a couple years before the millennial cutoff and I'm almost 40. Strange.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 24, 2018)

downburst82 said:


> Face Tattoos?


I can't wait till those losers have to get a real job....


----------



## thraxil (Aug 24, 2018)

I don't buy that millennials are any less hard working than any other generation. Teenagers are always (in general. there are always exceptions) lazy, shallow, and short-sighted though; that kind of comes with the territory.

As far as millennials not being interested in cars and such, I think there are a number of reasons. Student loan debt and economic outlook for them are much worse than they were for older generations. There's a real feeling that they will never have stability, home ownership, etc. So why waste money on those big ticket things? Cars in particular come with a lot of extra expenses and responsibilities and it's really easy to just take an Uber instead. When I was a kid, pre-internet, in a rural area, you *needed* a car to be able to socialize with your friends. Now much of that social interaction is available online so the car isn't the social lifeline that it used to be. I've lived in cities for my adult life and don't own or have any desire to own a car. Not needing a car is one of the main reasons I continue to live in cities rather than move back to the countryside where I could have a larger house for less money. So I totally understand how cars can lose their appeal.


----------



## Lemonbaby (Aug 24, 2018)

I generally hate life-advice books and, in consequence, people who write those things. But I liked this video, just what I experienced with trainees on our company. Those kids basically change departments for six months in a row to get a taste of real life and many failed in almost every aspect of professional life. Some kicked serious ass though, so I don't really think it's the issue of a whole generation, but the tendency is evident...


----------



## p0ke (Aug 24, 2018)

Demiurge said:


> Probably the same stupid shit as always throughout history, just with a different twist for the current era.
> 
> What strikes me as funny is that the topic was about teenagers and then it went to "millennials" without much of a thematic leap because the group is essentially marketed-to like they're teenagers in adult bodies. Depending on who you ask, I was either born inside or a only a couple years before the millennial cutoff and I'm almost 40. Strange.



How is "millennial" defined anyway? Shouldn't it mean those born after the year 2000? Or does it mean those who grew up around that time?

If it's the latter, then I'm a millennial, and I think I'm pretty far from being a teenager  (I'm married, have kids, own a house and a car, have a bachelors degree in engineering, have spent half a year in military service, have founded two companies that are providing a living for a total of 10 people...)


----------



## thraxil (Aug 24, 2018)

p0ke said:


> How is "millennial" defined anyway? Shouldn't it mean those born after the year 2000? Or does it mean those who grew up around that time?



I believe it's actually supposed to be anyone born between the early 80's and the early 00's.


----------



## p0ke (Aug 24, 2018)

thraxil said:


> I believe it's actually supposed to be anyone born between the early 80's and the early 00's.



Then I guess I'm a millennial. Although, watching the video Lemonbaby posted, it sounds to me as if the millennial generation over here is more like 00's and upwards (which is not surprising, since all trends generally reach us a bit later, unless it's something that starts over here), eg. the generation who are teenagers right now.


----------



## TedEH (Aug 24, 2018)

I find that the definition of millennial differs depending on whether or not the person you're asking wants to be considered a millennial or not.


----------



## Edika (Aug 24, 2018)

When I was a teenager most were not motivated to do much either. It wasn't as easy to waste time as it is now but still most teenagers would go out, smoke, drink, act all tough and try to get laid. I guess the constant overexposure of their lives now days adds to the narcissistic tendencies of most people and teenagers are quite prone to that. 

I'm not sure what the current trend for teenagers is but I do believe the ratio of unmotivated teens hasn't changed much. We had videogames, not as advanced as the ones nowdays, and we zombied out for hours. We watched alot of TV and hated doing chores and cleaning up our rooms.

I was motivated to do some things while others not as much. I went to study violin and was not a fan. I wasn't motivated at all as I grew out of it pretty quickly. Guitar? I'm still going at it for more than 20 years. Cars? I wasn't interested in the slightest but loved computers. In conclusion it depends on the pesron and if they're introduced into something they feel passionate about.


----------



## I play music (Aug 24, 2018)

Cars: Where I live I don't even have a parking space and even if I had one, driving with the car due to traffic jams would always take more time than public transport. If you're not living on the countryside or a country with shitty public transport then a fascination for cars just misses reality. Owning your own car in a lot of cases is an outdated idea. Plus, add the environmental aspect.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Aug 24, 2018)

Everybody is lazy now. Like, to levels that I don't even understand.
I am 23 and I am the second youngest in my group of friends. I hang out with the same people I did when I was 12. These people are my best friends, love them to death, but holy shit, are they useless.
Up until a year ago, all lived with their parents. Three have now moved in to a townhouse together, but the place is an absolute wreck. None of them but 1 have steadily held down a job. None of them are motivated about anything, anything at all. These guys are all so lazy that unless someone wants to drive around town and pick everybody up, nobody is leaving their house to hang out. Everyone just sits around and plays video games all day. Nobody has any money, nobody has really made anything for themselves, and for some reason, it doesn't bother them.

My brother who is three years younger than me sees the same stuff. Nobody even wants to put in effort to have fun. Everyone just wants to sit around all day and do nothing. 
Of course, I'm a major league slacker too; but I own my home, I have a nice car, clawed my way up to a nice job, and if I get a phone call saying "Hey, the squad is hitting the bars tonight, are you down?" you bet your ass I'm going to drive the half hour into town to go have a fun time. 

You can blame the culture, I think. Nate _*did*_ have a point, even if it was a generalization. Effort is not encouraged in 2018 society. Living off of government assistance is for some reason not frowned upon, but almost _encouraged_. Acting like a degenerate is glorified all across our culture, and for some reason kids these days don't seem to see through it. Having a 9 to 5, waking up in the morning and wearing a suit to work somehow got demonized within the last decade. Then even if you _want_ to pursue that, as others have stated, it is insanely difficult to get a good job these days. Ironically, the only people I've seen become successful among my contemporaries are those that went to trade school and are now doing blue collar work. 

Again, no real point I guess, just a lot of personal anecdotes.


----------



## frogman81 (Aug 24, 2018)

Some great thoughts here. I regret using the term “millennial” because as shown here, it’s pretty vague, it’s definition varies, and it seems somehow controversial. So, just to be clear, I’m talking about people who are currently teenagers, but I’d be interested in hearing about other young-ish age groups as well.

I get the impression (as has been mentioned) that the financial outlook is kinda bleak, there are tons more time wasters via social medial and gaming than there were in, say, the 90s, so the slackers of the past become even more slack now. But I also think the driven kids have access to so much more information that they really excel.

But I’m allowing my own thread to drift since the question was what teenagers are _into _not what their habits and/or motivations are. Regarding this topic I don’t know much, but I get the impression they are less into extravagant possessions (cars, watches, houses as they get older) and more into paying for experiences.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 24, 2018)

_sweeping generalizations: the thread_


----------



## I play music (Aug 24, 2018)

frogman81 said:


> what teenagers are _into_


What teenagers are into might depend on who their idols are and what those idols are doing. 

When I was a teenager my idols were guys like Slash, Angus Young etc. Looked like the perfect life for me: Play guitar, travel around and get lots of money/prestige/girls for it. That's what I wanted to be back then. So I practised the guitar more. But if you look at today’s guitarists I can see why teens do not aspire to be like that (and for this reason are missing motivation to become actually good at guitar): Spend all the time in front of a computer screen, live with your parents because you don't have fix income and spam all over social media about your endorsements to make some money. 

So what I wonder is who are the persons that kids these days look up to? I honestly don't know, but I imagine it's not lead guitar players any more.


----------



## possumkiller (Aug 24, 2018)

Gaping prolapse? Is it just me or has porn got freakin scarier than horror films lately?


----------



## Drew (Aug 24, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> _sweeping generalizations: the thread_


Right?  

Depending on the definition of millennial, I'm either at the tail end of Gen X, or at the leading edge of millennials. I've probably got elements of both in me, to be honest, but while my first post-college apartment was a shithole that I played my fair share of videogames in, I'm certainly NOT lazy and have held down increasingly "good" jobs over the years.  

As far as cars, yeah, they're not a priority to me; they're a sunk cost and a means to get from point A to point B, and not much more than that to me. To speak in HUGE generalizations, I've read, anecdotally seen, and intuitively I think I agree with, that millennials have shifted from valuing "things" to valuing "experiences." That, given a choice between owning a BMW 3-series, or renting one for a weekend driving on some scenic highways and then taking a trip to Costa Rica for the week with the money you didn't spend on car payments and insurance, they'll generally take the latter. To be honest, I think that's kinda cool, and most of the "expensive" things that I own - off the top of my head, my guitars and my road bikes are great examples - are things that I bought to _have_ experiences with; a better playing, better sounding guitar that's a joy to play, an incredibly fast, stiff, and responsive road bike that feels like flying on pavement, etc. 

I also don't think I've seen any evidence that living off government assistance is somehow being encouraged with millennials; to be fair, yes, they graduated into one of the worst job markets in modern history, and the fact that baby boomers are working later and later into life is working against them, too. But, either I'm the luckiest guy I know and have just randomly surrounded myself with a bunch of smart, motivated, hard-working, thoughtful, driven, and ambitious people, or millennials want to get ahead just as much as Gen X and the Baby Boomers did, too. This is despite starting with even bigger handicaps - much more college debt, one of the worst job markets for workers without experience in modern history, incredibly tight housing market, etc.

Idunno. It's easy to shit on millennials, just as it's easy to shit on yuppies, but I don't think it's as simple as a lot of the jokes make out.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 24, 2018)

possumkiller said:


> Gaping prolapse? Is it just me or has porn got freakin scarier than horror films lately?


wait, why are we talking about prolapsed anuses in a thread about millenials? If anything we should be talking about eating avocado toast and eating ass since, that's what all the memes say we all do


----------



## bostjan (Aug 24, 2018)

The Millennial Generation which starts with birth years from 1980-1985, depending on who's talking about them, and ending with birth years 1993-2000, again, depending on who 's talking. The generation is characterized by selfishness and a short attention span, typically. I'd say that people from this generation saw a world where individualist expression dominated much of their formative years, from the colourful eighties, to the digital and internet boom in the 90's and all of that coming to a screeching halt with the way the world changed since Sep 11th, 2001.

Wait, what was I talking about?

Oh yeah...

The following generation, which has yet to have a universally coined term to describe it, maybe Generation Z, or the iGeneration, starts right after the Millennial Generation ends. This generation doesn't know first hand what the world was like before the internet was ubiquitous, probably didn't get to see just how much the world changed after 9/11.

So, if someone is a teenager, odds are that they were born after 1998, so they'd not be Millennials, most likely.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Aug 24, 2018)

possumkiller said:


> Gaping prolapse? Is it just me or has porn got freakin scarier than horror films lately?


Porn has got to be the single biggest epidemic facing all populations. It is a huge contributing factor to the laziness and lack of motivation. Coupled with social media; there is little reason for people to leave their home or communicate with actual people anymore.

Once upon a time you had to have some combination of character, charm, money, looks and/or personality to land a girl; now you can just fire up some bullshit website and whack yourself into severe erectile dysfunction. It’s really giving young men a mental disorder: secretly pleasuring yourself by watching an alpha male piledrive an attractive woman; instead of being the alpha and using your strengths to land a girl on your own.

You would also have to go out of the house and visit friends and family to catch up; or at the very least, call them on the phone or write a letter. Now you can get the gist of their meaningless existence in a quick swipe of some news feed.

Maybe you can’t tell due to the subtleties of this response, but I do not watch porn or use social media haha. I hope more people figure it out too.


----------



## Drew (Aug 24, 2018)

DudeManBrother said:


> Once upon a time you had to have some combination of character, charm, money, looks and/or personality to land a girl; now you can just fire up some bullshit website and whack yourself into severe erectile dysfunction. It’s really giving young men a mental disorder: secretly pleasuring yourself by watching an alpha male piledrive an attractive woman; instead of being the alpha and using your strengths to land a girl on your own.


I mean, that's been the case since, what, the 1950s? It's just now free on the internet, instead of a buck or two and wrapped in a brown paper sleeve at the local magaziine store.


----------



## vilk (Aug 24, 2018)

Also the way dudeman presented it is sorta approaching a false dichotomy. I have always watched porn _and_ piledriven attractive women. In fact, at times, watching porn has motivated me to go out and find an attractive woman to piledrive.


----------



## Drew (Aug 24, 2018)

vilk said:


> Also the way dudeman presented it is sorta approaching a false dichotomy. I have always watched porn _and_ piledriven attractive women. In fact, at times, watching porn has motivated me to go out and find an attractive woman to piledrive.


Shit, I've watched porn WITH attractive women, before piledriving them! :highfive:

EDIT - we don't have a :highfive:?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 24, 2018)

Drew said:


> I mean, that's been the case since, what, the dawn of time? It's just now free on the internet, instead of being drawn on cave walls.


ftfy
also dudemanbro trying to be a chad cracks me up


----------



## lurè (Aug 24, 2018)

Watching porn with a 56K connection was the first cause of erectile disfunction.


----------



## Drew (Aug 24, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> ftfy
> also dudemanbro trying to be a chad cracks me up


WTF is a chad?


----------



## DudeManBrother (Aug 24, 2018)

vilk said:


> Also the way dudeman presented it is sorta approaching a false dichotomy. I have always watched porn _and_ piledriven attractive women. In fact, at times, watching porn has motivated me to go out and find an attractive woman to piledrive.


You’re of an age where it wasn’t immediately available as the first source of “birds and bees” curiosity. Even if you could get your hands on a Playboy mag; it still left a lot to the imagination as to how it all really works. I think the millennial generation is the last group that’s known both the old way and modern way. 

When you read about how many 20 somethings have testosterone levels of 90 year old men; that’s a troubling trend. Was E.D. a sweeping issue in the pre-pornographic era? In the early mag and pay to view era? I read a study (so take with a grain of salt, as we know how studies can be presented; and I’m going from memory) that found men in their 40’s + could, in short order, reverse/improve their sexual dysfunction simply from lack of porn; as their brains were originally “wired” to achieve pleasure under different circumstances. The results were not as promising for the young guys that grew up with porn from their first curiosity. 

@KnightBrolaire haha after 10 years of marriage my inner Chad is but a memory


----------



## Ebony (Aug 24, 2018)

Boomers and Gen-X complaining about millenials is like turds complaining about brown water.


----------



## Lemonbaby (Aug 24, 2018)

You know you're old when you have to google a keyword from every second post in a thread. I had to look up “dabbing“ (still unsure if you meant dancing or smoking pot), “avocado toast“ (not much of a fruit guy) and “gaping prolapse“ (ended up on a medical website, now afraid to take a shit)...

But seriously, when talking to young/new colleages (early twenties) I got the impression that they were either
a) much more professional than I was at that age (focussed, structured, displined, having clear career plans) or
b) misguided in a weird way (strong ideals/principles, afraid of becoming “suits“, questioning most guidelines of the company and opinions of experienced colleages...)
Of course, there's absolutely no statistical significance to those 40-60 persons I'm talking about, but I got the impression there was nothing in between those extremes...


----------



## bostjan (Aug 24, 2018)

Drew said:


> I mean, that's been the case since, what, the 1950s? It's just now free on the internet, instead of a buck or two and wrapped in a brown paper sleeve at the local magaziine store.



Hell, in the 1880's, guys were paying a penny to look into a locked wooden box that contained nude paintings. I think the problem goes back a lot further back than 1950.


----------



## possumkiller (Aug 24, 2018)

Lemonbaby said:


> You know you're old when you have to google a keyword from every second post in a thread. I had to look up “dabbing“ (still unsure if you meant dancing or smoking pot), “avocado toast“ (not much of a fruit guy) and “gaping prolapse“ (ended up on a medical website, now afraid to take a shit)...


Yeah you don't want to know. 
I was just trying to watch some chicks do each other in the butt like any other day. Suddenly this chick is like turning her ass inside out and pushing her insides on the outside like freakin aliens or something. Boner was long gone and I was left wondering what could be pleasurable to anyone about any of what I saw. At first I thought maybe it was just some CGI effects but there were others. Turns out it's a real thing. Do any of you guys get your girl to turn her ass inside out? Do real people do that or is it just like some crazy porn actress gymnastics?


----------



## lurè (Aug 24, 2018)

I'm guilty of googling "avocado toast" and should be something like this:


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 24, 2018)

Drew said:


> WTF is a chad?


https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Chad


DudeManBrother said:


> haha after 10 years of marriage my inner Chad is but a memory


false, chads just undergo a metamorphosis into the chad dad aka guy who gets into fights at his kid's hockey game.


----------



## A-Branger (Aug 24, 2018)

what are teenagers into now?...... same shit as always

difference is now you are on the "back in my day...." side of the argument


----------



## mlp187 (Aug 24, 2018)

Hey, back to the question in the title: 
My 15 year old nephew is into hacking and networking.
My 14 year old nephew is into PC gaming and... pc gaming.
My 13 year old nephew is into zombies, Minecraft, and advanced legos. 
My 13 year old niece is into studying and becoming the best person she can be.

So, let’s check back in a year.

Regarding the whole millenial discussion - i fucking love millenials. I can’t recall a time when people were more loving and accepting.


----------



## NateFalcon (Aug 24, 2018)

narad said:


> I mean, I realize this thread is not going to go anywhere without _some_ generalization, but this is like total generalization of every anti-young buzzword. 20-30 yr olds wouldn't be so inclined to live with their parents if the cost of housing and education hadn't skyrocketted, and even then, I know one person in my random friend network like 100. Hardly an epidemic. I don't think the non-anecdotal stats support it either.
> 
> This idea of safety nets and rap and drugs decreasing everyone's motivation is misguided IMO.


It’s not an idea...peer pressure is obviously as influential as it’s ever been- isn’t that why anti-shaming and bullying ads and programs are reaching out to kids?...because anxiety and peer pressure is pretty overwhelming for a lot of teenagers?...and everything is generalizing when it comes to teenagers, there’s a lot of factors- from a parents standpoint I’m just pointing out what seems to afflict my kids and their particular friends


----------



## NateFalcon (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## narad (Aug 24, 2018)

NateFalcon said:


> It’s not an idea...peer pressure is obviously as influential as it’s ever been- isn’t that why anti-shaming and bullying ads and programs are reaching out to kids?...because anxiety and peer pressure is pretty overwhelming for a lot of teenagers?...and everything is generalizing when it comes to teenagers, there’s a lot of factors- from a parents standpoint I’m just pointing out what seems to afflict my kids and their particular friends



Peer pressure exists, yes, but leaping from "peer pressure exists" to kids "playing off a pseudo-autistic personality to avoid the responsibility of “functioning”", is a stretch, to say the least. Multiple people brought up the notion of kids essentially looking forward to government handouts. Seems like something you'd say to voters in swing states and not an acute understanding of teenagers' wants and their causes.

I think history has shown that treating a younger generation like a different species has generally not aged well. The world changes, technology changes, but in every generation there are winners and losers, hard-working people, and people that just want to chill out getting high/drunk. A guy sees a few neighborhood kids lounging around all summer and deems the generation lazy, but probably not seeing all the kids in Chinese 2nd language study all sat/sun. And it's easy to view your own childhood and your own teenage traits positively in retrospect. That's why old people can always say "Kids these days".


----------



## IGC (Aug 25, 2018)

My 18 year old nephew A: mad keyboarding skills from gaming since elementary school. Graduated with honors, little on the nerdy side. Into computers / scripting. Used to really be into dinosaurs when he was younger was going to be a herpatologist. Not sure of his college aspirations.

My 18 year old nephew B: Mad keyboarding skills from gaming since elementary school, into computers/ scripting. Professional website developer before high school graduation, his mom (my lil sister) busted him mastribating in front of computer within the last 5 years, he tried to comitt suacide last year over a girl he met on the internet but better now. Going to college for psychology.

Wifes nephew, 24 successful highschool rock star (clevo. battle of bands runners up) really into classic rock, had a lot of girlfriends, great C.R . Singer and guitarist, into post rock. Paid & professional musician since before H.S. graduation. Doing good as professional cover musician but still needs day jobs. No college aspirations.

Wifes niece 21 Y.O. , college graduate/ honors highschool grad, really into her friends/ HS boyfriend, animals, vegitarian, game of thrones, star wars, travel with friends, country concerts, uke. , singing, was a biebliever.

All of above not into any cars, like muscle etc...


----------



## NateFalcon (Aug 25, 2018)

narad said:


> Peer pressure exists, yes, but leaping from "peer pressure exists" to kids "playing off a pseudo-autistic personality to avoid the responsibility of “functioning”", is a stretch, to say the least. Multiple people brought up the notion of kids essentially looking forward to government handouts. Seems like something you'd say to voters in swing states and not an acute understanding of teenagers' wants and their causes.
> 
> I think history has shown that treating a younger generation like a different species has generally not aged well. The world changes, technology changes, but in every generation there are winners and losers, hard-working people, and people that just want to chill out getting high/drunk. A guy sees a few neighborhood kids lounging around all summer and deems the generation lazy, but probably not seeing all the kids in Chinese 2nd language study all sat/sun. And it's easy to view your own childhood and your own teenage traits positively in retrospect. That's why old people can always say "Kids these days".


Again...I’ve raised two kids myself- peer pressure more than just “exists”...as a parent, it’s an uphill battle. I don’t know if you have kids, nor does that make me an expert, but trying to counteract bad influences is tough as a parent. Also I’m not an out of touch geezer, my wife is 11 years younger than me and we have lots of connects in the marketing and hip hop scene as well...after my son passed I’ve maintained a close relationship with most of my son’s friends, so as a “street dad and mom” I get a lot of what is holding these kids back...


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber (Aug 25, 2018)

Hmm. No one has posted this yet:


----------



## Flappydoodle (Aug 25, 2018)

possumkiller said:


> Gaping prolapse? Is it just me or has porn got freakin scarier than horror films lately?



Yes it has. And everything is step-sister and step-mom now. Super weird for us guys who have kids. I have a daughter. I don't want to watch a porn of a girl pretending to fuck her father.



DudeManBrother said:


> Porn has got to be the single biggest epidemic facing all populations. It is a huge contributing factor to the laziness and lack of motivation. Coupled with social media; there is little reason for people to leave their home or communicate with actual people anymore.



[/QUOTE]

You might be onto something. I'm aware of the "no fap" movement, which essentially says that jerking off is lazy and takes away your desire to go and meet women. So you should go find a girl to cum inside. Certainly, in countries like Japan the accessibility of porn (plus a bunch of other factors) has resulted in a good % of people not having sex, not being interested in sex or relationships or anything else.

I know that every single generation has complained about the younger generations. Isn't there a quote from Plato saying how children are shitty and have no respect for their elders? 

I'm 35, and I think I grew up at the golden age of the technology boom. I was just old enough to really use the Internet, download MP3s etc, and old enough when social media launched that I was mature and able to think about what I want to share. Younger people will take most of that for granted, but I'm just old enough to remember life before it all.

However, I do still fear that things will get worse as we go forward. Technology and the Internet has evolved much faster than our brains, and the tech companies, game manufacturers and even guitar gear marketers have capitalised on our inherent tendencies to get addicted, to crave validation, to be a bit narcissistic, to be jealous. They tap into our self esteem issues, trickle a few rewards in front of you, make taking "their" choice the easiest option. Buy this pedal because this cool influential guy uses it and you HAVE to have it otherwise your tone is shit.

Everything is boiled down into simpler and simpler formats too. First, it was blog posts online, then forums, then facebook, then 140 characters, and now it's not even bothering with writing but just having photos, liking everything and swiping left or right. Attention spans must be suffering too. I see people playing with their phones while ignoring their kids all the time. Like really, what a piece of shit you are to bring a child into the world and then ignore it while you burst little coloured pieces of candy on your phone.

I do worry about the effects that this will have on these generations growing up who see the lack of human connection as normal.


----------



## spudmunkey (Aug 25, 2018)

Flappydoodle said:


> Attention spans must be suffering too.



I won't lie, I've absolutely noticed this...and I don't even mean that I just notice it in others, but also myself.

I can't even tell you the last time I sat down to watch a movie at home. I'll still to see them in a threater, but there's simply too many distractions at home (or without the {dwindling, but still present} social stigma of checking your phone in a movie theater that). But, I'll sit there a binge watch a 16-episode season of a TV show, since it's broken up into bite-sized pieces...like instead of one big meal it's over-eating on dim sum/tappas/sushi/snacks.

That said, I think I'm among the last of folks I know who doesn't get distracted by my mobile device to the point of needing someone to shout my name or tap me on the shoulder to get me to pay attention. My girlfriend and I carpool to and from work sometimes, and I've come to understand that if I have anything I need/want to say, i have to wait until she's not on her phone, otherwise I'm just talking to myself, but interrupted by an apathetic "yeah..." every few minutes. And there's only a 3year difference between us...but that said, I also grew up less connected" for my age because we grew up lower-middle class, so she had a super nintendo when we were still playing with our Atari 2600...I never had cable, and she doesn't remember ever NOT having it.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Aug 25, 2018)

spudmunkey said:


> I won't lie, I've absolutely noticed this...and I don't even mean that I just notice it in others, but also myself.
> 
> I can't even tell you the last time I sat down to watch a movie at home. I'll still to see them in a threater, but there's simply too many distractions at home (or without the {dwindling, but still present} social stigma of checking your phone in a movie theater that). But, I'll sit there a binge watch a 16-episode season of a TV show, since it's broken up into bite-sized pieces...like instead of one big meal it's over-eating on dim sum/tappas/sushi/snacks.
> 
> That said, I think I'm among the last of folks I know who doesn't get distracted by my mobile device to the point of needing someone to shout my name or tap me on the shoulder to get me to pay attention. My girlfriend and I carpool to and from work sometimes, and I've come to understand that if I have anything I need/want to say, i have to wait until she's not on her phone, otherwise I'm just talking to myself, but interrupted by an apathetic "yeah..." every few minutes. And there's only a 3year difference between us...but that said, I also grew up less connected" for my age because we grew up lower-middle class, so she had a super nintendo when we were still playing with our Atari 2600...I never had cable, and she doesn't remember ever NOT having it.



Depressing, isn't it. The situation with your girlfriend sounds completely ridiculous when you write it out, but it's very common. Think about it - she sits there, in an enclosed space with you, and she'd rather do mindless shit on her phone than talk to you while you drive her around.... kinda sucks, doesn't it? I'm not even blaming her or you - that stuff IS addictive. Occasionally I load up Instagram to see what some guitar brands are up to, and it's easy to get sucked in with endless scrolling. If you ever post anything and start getting likes/follows then that addiction gets even worse. The only solution IMO is cold turkey quitting. Delete the apps entirely.

The trigger for me dropping all social media was having a kid. I thought it's ridiculous to bring a child into the world, and then ignore her so that I can look at photos of people I don't know showing off.


----------



## TedEH (Aug 25, 2018)

So much to unpack in this thread that I'm not even going to try.
That being said -
I feel like a lot of people's complaints about whatever generation they don't like seems to be sort of... projecting? I mean that in the sense that I'm pretty convinced we've ALL become kinda lazy and selfish. Don't get me wrong, I'm pretty sure I fit right into the millennial range ('89), so maybe I'm the one projecting - but the mindset I see all over the place is one of inflated self-importance, regardless of age. We live in the time of "me", which I think is ironically caused by being more connected to other people (electronically) than we've ever been. Everyone has a stage, everyone's opinion is "important", everyone is told that they're supposed to matter in the grand scheme of things. And sure, on some level there's a truth to that (as long as you keep it in perspective), but at the same time..... most of the friction I experience with other people tends to come from either myself or the other person thinking at some point "why didn't you think of ME first?"


----------



## littlebadboy (Aug 26, 2018)

In a college cafeteria, a circle of students around a table were not speaking to each other but were on their phones. It turned out, they were actually texting each other. Eventhough they were right beside each other, they were communicating with each other via text (probably Snapchat or something). Reason being, one of their friends was not with them and they thought of group chatting instead.

Interesting times...


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 26, 2018)

DudeManBrother said:


> When you read about how many 20 somethings have testosterone levels of 90 year old men; that’s a troubling trend.



Is that really a thing? I would almost think it would have the opposite effect. (Or I'm drastically underestimating the testosterone levels of 90 year old men. )


----------



## narad (Aug 26, 2018)

DudeManBrother said:


> When you read about how many 20 somethings have testosterone levels of 90 year old men; that’s a troubling trend. Was E.D. a sweeping issue in the pre-pornographic era? In the early mag and pay to view era? I read a study (so take with a grain of salt, as we know how studies can be presented; and I’m going from memory) that found men in their 40’s + could, in short order, reverse/improve their sexual dysfunction simply from lack of porn; as their brains were originally “wired” to achieve pleasure under different circumstances. The results were not as promising for the young guys that grew up with porn from their first curiosity.



Yeaaaa, gonna need a citation on that.


----------



## budda (Aug 26, 2018)

littlebadboy said:


> In a college cafeteria, a circle of students around a table were not speaking to each other but were on their phones. It turned out, they were actually texting each other. Eventhough they were right beside each other, they were communicating with each other via text (probably Snapchat or something). Reason being, one of their friends was not with them and they thought of group chatting instead.
> 
> Interesting times...



So they include their absent friend and thats a negative?


----------



## A-Branger (Aug 26, 2018)

littlebadboy said:


> In a college cafeteria, a circle of students around a table were not speaking to each other but were on their phones. It turned out, they were actually texting each other. Eventhough they were right beside each other, they were communicating with each other via text (probably Snapchat or something). Reason being, one of their friends was not with them and they thought of group chatting instead.
> 
> Interesting times...


Not specifically at your example but taking the “teenagers spemd all their time on their phones” stereotype. 

My parents came for a visit almost two years ago. They didnt even have 1/2 hours since they arrived and both of them were faceplanted into their phones once they got my wifi password. Mostly on whatsapp stupid group chats. 

Seriusly out the two weeks they spent with me THEY were the ones spending more times on their phones than me. 

Its not only “teenagers”


----------



## possumkiller (Aug 26, 2018)

A-Branger said:


> It's not only “teenagers”



Yeap. My dad is like 52 or 53. This is the second time in five years he's been fired from a trucking company for crashing and destroying a truck because he couldn't put his phone down.


----------



## littlebadboy (Aug 26, 2018)

budda said:


> So they include their absent friend and thats a negative?


I didn't say it was a negative. In fact, I said - "interesting times".


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber (Aug 26, 2018)

Wait. You didn’t describe a paragraph of a hypothetical group of college students texting each other around a cafeteria table as “interesting times” ironically? You seriously reported this window into your social life to sevenstring.org? Were you even eating anything? Were you even _enrolled?_

I’m not accusing you of being some voyeuristic weirdo who sits in a college cafeteria judging the adjacent table for what they’re willing to say out loud around the voyeuristic weirdo watching their table - There’s just no context other than the scene you described as “young people today”; and that implies you’re too old to be attending their college.


----------



## narad (Aug 26, 2018)

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> Wait. You didn’t describe a paragraph of a hypothetical group of college students texting each other around a cafeteria table as “interesting times” ironically? You seriously reported this window into your social life to sevenstring.org? Were you even eating anything? Were you even _enrolled?_
> 
> I’m not accusing you of being some voyeuristic weirdo who sits in a college cafeteria judging the adjacent table for what they’re willing to say out loud around the voyeuristic weirdo watching their table - There’s just no context other than the scene you described as “young people today”; and that implies you’re too old to be attending their college.



"In a college cafeteria" is the new "There exists a certain African tribe who..."


----------



## budda (Aug 26, 2018)

littlebadboy said:


> I didn't say it was a negative. In fact, I said - "interesting times".



You left out your ellipses  How did you think that would be taken...?


----------



## littlebadboy (Aug 26, 2018)

budda said:


> You left out your ellipses  How did you think that would be taken...?


I apologize, English is not my native language and I am known to take things literally... what do you mean by "You left out your ellipses"?


----------



## budda (Aug 26, 2018)

littlebadboy said:


> I apologize, English is not my native language and I am known to take things literally... what do you mean by "You left out your ellipses"?



That is the three dots that follow: "..."


----------



## littlebadboy (Aug 26, 2018)

budda said:


> That is the three dots that follow: "..."


Emojis? Unfortunately, I'm not an emoji generation. I understand its a nice way to show your emotions in what one is writing, but I'm still trying to get used to it. For now, I just have to rely on good 'ol proper grammar and sentence composition.


----------



## StevenC (Aug 26, 2018)

My brother is 17, plays piano, got amazing GCSE results last week, listens to music I don't understand, came 9th in a huge Smash Bros tournament 2 weeks ago, and talks to his friends all day. That guy works harder at everything he does than anyone I've ever met.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber (Aug 26, 2018)

littlebadboy said:


> Emojis? Unfortunately, I'm not an emoji generation. I understand its a nice way to show your emotions in what one is writing, but I'm still trying to get used to it. For now, I just have to rely on good 'ol proper grammar and sentence composition.



An ellipsis isn’t an emoji...


----------



## p0ke (Aug 27, 2018)

spudmunkey said:


> My girlfriend and I carpool to and from work sometimes, and I've come to understand that if I have anything I need/want to say, i have to wait until she's not on her phone, otherwise I'm just talking to myself, but interrupted by an apathetic "yeah..." every few minutes. And there's only a 3year difference between us...but that said, I also grew up less connected" for my age because we grew up lower-middle class, so she had a super nintendo when we were still playing with our Atari 2600...I never had cable, and she doesn't remember ever NOT having it.



Yeah, well, my wife is 7 years older than me and she does that too  Sometimes she'll even tell me right out to wait until she's finished writing this message/post/comment before I talk. So I wouldn't say it's a generation thing, really. The difference in use is that when I get a message, I just read the notification bubble and if there's nothing more to it I put the phone away. My wife always ends up browsing Facebook for a long time after replying to a message that came, and she never sees the notification bubbles because her phone is always on silent in some weird place (under the sofa or something similar) unless she's using it. And when she's gonna google something, she opens Facebook first, checks that and then googles whatever she was gonna google. I find that pattern really weird.


----------



## narad (Aug 27, 2018)

StevenC said:


> My brother is 17, plays piano, got amazing GCSE results last week, listens to music I don't understand, came 9th in a huge Smash Bros tournament 2 weeks ago, and talks to his friends all day. That guy works harder at everything he does than anyone I've ever met.



Once we've established our hypothesis, _that the current generation is bad/weird/lazy/lacking testosterone_, then we can correctly assess your anecdotal evidence about your brother as an outlier. Other people's anecdotal evidence from their children or spouses is the real data, or supporting evidence here. It's just simple statistics! 

Have you considered your brother might be an older person from our generation pretending to be young and successful, possibly trying to lead kids by example to more productive lives? Does he possibly watch a lot of 90s television, collect porn magazines, or have dial-up internet?


----------



## littlebadboy (Aug 27, 2018)

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> An ellipsis isn’t an emoji...


And why didn't I think of googling it, dammit...

"An *ellipsis* (plural: *ellipses*) is a punctuation mark consisting of three dots. Use an *ellipsis *when omitting a word, phrase, line, paragraph, or more from a quoted passage. *Ellipses* save space or remove material that is less relevant."

I thought "..." was an emoji! It does look like one, right?


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber (Aug 27, 2018)

littlebadboy said:


> I thought "..." was an emoji! It does look like one, right?



It’s the emoji for someone jiggling the bathroom doorknob while you’re taking a shit.


----------



## spudmunkey (Aug 27, 2018)

Flappydoodle said:


> Depressing, isn't it. The situation with your girlfriend sounds completely ridiculous when you write it out, but it's very common. Think about it - she sits there, in an enclosed space with you, and she'd rather do mindless shit on her phone than talk to you while you drive her around.... kinda sucks, doesn't it?



To be fair, we've been together for almost 14 years, so it's not like every minute of every drive is a conversation. We're to the point where silence isn't awkward.  And, half the time she's working, sending work emails, etc anyway...and she makes more than I do and is why we can afford to own a home in the bay area.


----------



## budda (Aug 27, 2018)

Also known as "pick your battles"


----------



## Drew (Aug 27, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Chad
> 
> false, chads just undergo a metamorphosis into the chad dad aka guy who gets into fights at his kid's hockey game.


That still doesn't tell me anything meaningful with respect to why this dude is so anti-porn, and what that has to do with being a chad.  

Eh, who knows. Seems a strange battle to pick in a thread about millennials, is all.


----------



## groverj3 (Aug 27, 2018)

It's almost like every generation hates on "the kids today and their loud music, lewd dancing, and social norms which we olds can't understand."

I'm 28, and I guess that makes me right in the middle of the "millennial" generation. At first we were going to be the agents of change every younger generation is pegged as. Then graduated into a recession (thanks to our parents). Now we're a convenient punching bag for every ill of society. This sounds familiar. It's exactly like every other generation before us. The Gen Xers were complained about for many of the same reasons, there's just been some serious changes in how we interact with technology since then. The Boomers were "radicals" who protested the Vietnam war and started hippie culture, etc. It's all the same shit.

Now the younger generation is being criticized as vapid and requiring instant gratification. Constantly socializing. Not respecting authority figures. Etc. The exact same criticisms people had of every younger generation. Meanwhile, things are continually improving in a lot of ways. Less drug use, less teen pregnancy, better educational attainment, etc.

The kids are alright.


----------



## bostjan (Aug 27, 2018)

Emojis likely go back to the presidency of Abraham Lincoln.

You might think I'm being silly, but google it.


----------



## groverj3 (Aug 27, 2018)

If you want examples of idiotic uses of social media that end up biting you in the ass, look at older people on Facebook


----------



## DudeManBrother (Aug 27, 2018)

Drew said:


> That still doesn't tell me anything meaningful with respect to why this dude is so anti-porn, and what that has to do with being a chad.
> 
> Eh, who knows. Seems a strange battle to pick in a thread about millennials, is all.


Being a Chad as in “dude just go out and get some bitches :high five: drink some light beer and lift more. Stop being such an incel.”

In an opinion thread on what’s up with kids these days: I was simply saying that the combination of social media and internet pornography in today’s world has altered how EVERYBODY interacts with one another. For some socially awkward kid: the ability to convince your brain, in its developmental state, that all your interactive needs can be fulfilled via laptop; seems detrimental and more difficult to overcome vs. people that grew up before these current day norms.


----------



## TedEH (Aug 27, 2018)

DudeManBrother said:


> For some socially awkward kid: the ability to convince your brain, in its developmental state, that all your interactive needs can be fulfilled via laptop; seems detrimental and more difficult to overcome vs. people that grew up before these current day norms.


Could it not be argued that for an awkward kid, said fulfillment via laptop can be a valuable and positive outlet for someone who isn't getting any otherwise?


----------



## DudeManBrother (Aug 27, 2018)

TedEH said:


> Could it not be argued that for an awkward kid, said fulfillment via laptop can be a valuable and positive outlet for someone who isn't getting any otherwise?


Well, anything can be argued in favor or against, so of course it can. Then it leads to the question: what is the line of healthy, valuable, positive vs. unhealthy, obsessive, detrimental, negative; and to what extent do people actually believe these things can be governed by anyone other than the individual.


----------



## bostjan (Aug 27, 2018)

Taoist Parable said:


> A farmer gets a horse, a neighbor says "Congratulations! That's good news!" The farmer says, "Could be good, could be bad, who knows?"
> 
> The horse soon runs away. The neighbor says, "That's bad news." The farmer replies, "Good news, bad news, who can say?"
> 
> ...



Real life isn't so simple as "old generation good, new generation bad," or "technology bad" or anything like that. Life is made of choices and consequences, and most of our choices lead to unintended consequences anyway. Best to just try to adapt to your surroundings and make the most of the resources you have whilst you have them. If something ends up backfiring and scarring you for life, or if you live in a bubble your entire life, it doesn't matter, since you'll eventually end up worm food someday anyway. At least if you make an impact on the lives of others, you'll be remembered a little while longer than if you were too afraid to try new things.


----------



## TedEH (Aug 27, 2018)

DudeManBrother said:


> Well, anything can be argued in favor or against, so of course it can


That's...... yes? I mean, that last statement you made seems reasonable to me, but it contradicts your original judgement that porn is bad by default.


----------



## lurè (Aug 27, 2018)

groverj3 said:


> If you want examples of idiotic uses of social media that end up biting you in the ass, look at older people on Facebook



^This so much.

Also send bobs and vegana


----------



## DudeManBrother (Aug 27, 2018)

TedEH said:


> That's...... yes? I mean, that last statement you made seems reasonable to me, but it contradicts your original judgement that porn is bad by default.


My personal opinion is that it has more negatives than positives. In fact, in my life, I don’t see any positives. 

If I looked to porn to teach me about sexual interaction; I’d be convinced that it’s normal to force my dick into the ass of a girl walking home from college classes and when I’m ready to finish, the only option is spraying her face. Or that its normal to be obsessed with my step sister/step mom it’s only a matter of time before we’re left home alone. 

I/we might be able to laugh about the cartoonish nature of the scenarios because I/we have experienced the sometimes awkward reality of sex, and can appreciate the connection of a more serious relationship. What are the expectations for people that have never experienced it in real life?


----------



## bostjan (Aug 27, 2018)

DudeManBrother said:


> My personal opinion is that it has more negatives than positives. In fact, in my life, I don’t see any positives.
> 
> If I looked to porn to teach me about sexual interaction; I’d be convinced that it’s normal to force my dick into the ass of a girl walking home from college classes and when I’m ready to finish, the only option is spraying her face. Or that its normal to be obsessed with my step sister/step mom it’s only a matter of time before we’re left home alone.
> 
> I/we might be able to laugh about the cartoonish nature of the scenarios because I/we have experienced the sometimes awkward reality of sex, and can appreciate the connection of a more serious relationship. What are the expectations for people that have never experienced it in real life?



Really, that's a really tough sell of an argument.

When I was a kid, I watched a lot of Looney Tunes. I never expected that I could walk off of a cliff and have 10 seconds before gravity would affect me, and I never thought that shooting a duck with a shotgun at point blank range would make it's bill spin around its head and leave it otherwise unharmed. 

I think the physical part of the relationship is something you kind of have to figure out with your partner anyway. I mean, if you want to learn how to do it from porn, you might as well watch animal planet or Soul Train.

I'm sure that anyone watching porn to try to figure out how a relationship is supposed to work must already be a very silly person with an extremely low likelihood of success if porn didn't exist.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Aug 27, 2018)

bostjan said:


> Really, that's a really tough sell of an argument.
> 
> When I was a kid, I watched a lot of Looney Tunes. I never expected that I could walk off of a cliff and have 10 seconds before gravity would affect me, and I never thought that shooting a duck with a shotgun at point blank range would make it's bill spin around its head and leave it otherwise unharmed.
> 
> ...


You’re parents probably had no issue telling you about gravity and the difference between physical reality vs cartoon physics. There was a lot of personal experience, even at a young age, to reference against the cartoon world. 

I’m willing to bet there are a few parents out there; but I’d guess that the majority of parents aren’t willing to bring porn up with their kids and discuss the differences of reality and film.


----------



## bostjan (Aug 27, 2018)

DudeManBrother said:


> You’re parents probably had no issue telling you about gravity and the difference between physical reality vs cartoon physics. There was a lot of personal experience, even at a young age, to reference against the cartoon world.
> 
> I’m willing to bet there are a few parents out there; but I’d guess that the majority of parents aren’t willing to bring porn up with their kids and discuss the differences of reality and film.



How many parents do you honestly think give their children a serious talk about cartoon physics before they are introduced to Tom and Jerry, Spongebob, or Fairly Odd Parents?!


----------



## Drew (Aug 27, 2018)

DudeManBrother said:


> Being a Chad as in “dude just go out and get some bitches :high five: drink some light beer and lift more. Stop being such an incel.”
> 
> In an opinion thread on what’s up with kids these days: I was simply saying that the combination of social media and internet pornography in today’s world has altered how EVERYBODY interacts with one another. For some socially awkward kid: the ability to convince your brain, in its developmental state, that all your interactive needs can be fulfilled via laptop; seems detrimental and more difficult to overcome vs. people that grew up before these current day norms.


I think your fixation on internet pornography as the root of what's wrong with "kids these days" is a little weird, man, to be perfectly honest.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Aug 27, 2018)

bostjan said:


> How many parents do you honestly think give their children a serious talk about cartoon physics before they are introduced to Tom and Jerry, Spongebob, or Fairly Odd Parents?!


I’m not implying that they DO have that talk, just that they’re comfortable having that type of talk with children. The talk that adds insight into healthy adult relationships is not necessary being had, and kids are now learning about it predominantly from the internet or their friends views based on what they’ve seen on the internet. 


Drew said:


> I think your fixation on internet pornography as the root of what's wrong with "kids these days" is a little weird, man, to be perfectly honest.


I had never actually thought about it until the question was posed. But hey, you do you...And I’ll do real women


----------



## jaxadam (Aug 27, 2018)

DudeManBrother said:


> And I’ll do real women



Real women are overrated these days... Who wants to deal with all that drama? Synthetic women are where it's at. Remember, if it flies, floats, or fucks, it's cheaper to rent it.


----------



## bostjan (Aug 27, 2018)

DudeManBrother said:


> And I’ll do real women








*sad beep*


----------



## TedEH (Aug 27, 2018)

Well... this thread has gone to some strange places.

What are teens into? Robots apparently.


----------



## Randy (Aug 27, 2018)

DudeManBrother said:


> For some socially awkward kid: the ability to convince your brain, in its developmental state, that all your interactive needs can be fulfilled via laptop; seems detrimental and more difficult to overcome vs. people that grew up before these current day norms.



Meh. I don't know what adolescence was like before the internet 100%, but I didn't "choose" my computer over interacting with other people, I did it as an alternative. I don't think I was some kind of exceptionally rare case or anything, and I basically used internet porn as a second option if/when women would reject me or interacting with people online if my friends were busy or not into the same stuff as me. In that sense, the internet is very healthy.

I have a hard time believing pornography is damaging to a person's social or sexual development, especially when you consider then volume of pedophile priests and majority #MeToo sexual aggressors are too old to have grown up around internet porn.


----------



## jaxadam (Aug 27, 2018)

Randy said:


> I have a hard time believing pornography is damaging to a person's social or sexual development



I won't say it tainted me, or maybe I was watching the wrong shit, but I was pretty shocked when I first hooked up with a chick and reached down and she didn't have a p#&*$!


----------



## TedEH (Aug 27, 2018)

I suppose this does sort of swing back around to the whole what-are-teens-into conversation:
While I don't think there's anything wrong with, say, porn, in general - I do think there's an issue with very young kids and teens who basically have full access to all the worlds information with little to no context, guidance, supervision, etc. And I'm not going to make any claims as to what impact this has, but I see significant differences in my nephews who spend huge amounts of time online and are being exposed to things that kids their age previously didn't have to deal with until much later in their lives.


----------



## Randy (Aug 27, 2018)

jaxadam said:


> I won't say it tainted me, or maybe I was watching the wrong shit, but I was pretty shocked when I first hooked up with a chick and reached down and she didn't have a p#&*$!



Shocked or disappointed?


----------



## jaxadam (Aug 27, 2018)

Randy said:


> Shocked or disappointed?



You know, I don't even remember. I ended up delivering a pizza to some milf in a mansion down in south Florida and banging her and all of her friends by the pool.


----------



## narad (Aug 28, 2018)

bostjan said:


> How many parents do you honestly think give their children a serious talk about cartoon physics before they are introduced to Tom and Jerry, Spongebob, or Fairly Odd Parents?!



Son...it's uh...I'm not good at this, but uh... it's time I told you about the uh.. birds and the bees. And the physical laws that all such airborne bodies must obey.


----------



## possumkiller (Aug 28, 2018)

I think kids should have to watch porn to learn about sex. I lost my virginity at 16. I finally figured out how to make masturbation work at 18. I still do both and will always do both. One cannot replace the other. When I was 23 I finally figured out how the female anatomy worked by watching tons and tons and tons of porn whilst I was in Iraq saving you assholes from Al Quaida? (Quada? Who the hell knows) and that seriously increased my performance and the level of female satisfaction in my encounters. I remember my sex ed class when I was 12 and it was absolutely worthless. It may have had something to do with it being a tiny redneck town and the guy teaching it was a good christian football coach/math teacher (told us that a billion was a million millions and a trillion was a billion billions srlsy)/sex ed teacher.


----------



## bostjan (Aug 28, 2018)

I went to a very small Baptist school. Our sex ed teacher was the science teacher, who must have drawn the shortest straw. She infamously drew a phallus on the chalkboard with the balls on the far end; told us that after puberty, males have orgasms every eight hours; and conveyed all sorts of other nonsense. There were so many complaints that we ended up having sex ed again the following semester with another teacher. The second one was a lot better, but he still subscribed to a lot of weird ideas that hardcore Baptists sometimes think.

What we did as kids back then was stupid. Being pre-9/11, my classmates were big on building explosives and the like. One of my classmates was arrested for setting off a pipe bomb in the woods. The cops kept him for a couple hours then told him to knock it off and let him go. If that had happened a generation later, he would have been shipped off to Gitmo.

In terms of entertainment, the music then was a lot less bad, but the movies were mostly dumb. Every comedy had either Jim Carey or Eddie Murphy, Tom Hanks was in every drama, and action movies still had more roundhouse kicks than explosions in them. For music, though, man, there was a lot going on: Green Day, Weezer, Soundgarden, Beck, Beastie Boys, 2Pac, Alice in Chains, Nine Inch Nails, Our Lady Peace, Mighty Mighty Bosstones, The Offspring, 311, Spin Doctors, Hootie and the Blowfish, Korn, Barenaked Ladies, Seal, The Prodigy, Sponge, Nas, Blur, Violent Femmes, The Cranberries, The Toadies, Fugees, POD, Pantera, The Proclaimers, Powerman 5000, Method Man, etc., etc., all hot bands at the time, and big comebacks from Page and Plant, Tom Petty, Pink Floyd, Aerosmith, Brian Setzer, the Eagles, and the Rolling Stones... and that was all in one year. It was a hell of a great time for punk, rock, and rap. So, kids were into it.

I think kids aren't nearly as into music, on average, nowadays, because music, on average, nowadays, sucks. Movies are much better, and the internet is much better, but the music that gets played on the radio is stuff like Ed Sheeran, who is retiring, or Cardi B, who is like nails on a chalkboard.


----------



## Drew (Aug 28, 2018)

jaxadam said:


> You know, I don't even remember. I ended up delivering a pizza to some milf in a mansion down in south Florida and banging her and all of her friends by the pool.


Shit, I think I saw that video, man! Nice work!


----------



## spudmunkey (Aug 28, 2018)

possumkiller said:


> a good christian football coach/math teacher (told us that a billion was a million millions and a trillion was a billion billions srlsy)/sex ed teacher.



These used to be true, if you were in Great Britain. Well, the million one for sure...I'm not 100% on the billion one, but even if it's not the same it was still different then "american english" numbering, which was adopted by the British eventually anyway...but I have no idea how recently.

[/coolincompletestorybro]


----------



## bostjan (Aug 28, 2018)

https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/explore/how-many-is-a-billion


----------



## diagrammatiks (Aug 28, 2018)

bostjan said:


> I went to a very small Baptist school. Our sex ed teacher was the science teacher, who must have drawn the shortest straw. She infamously drew a phallus on the chalkboard with the balls on the far end; told us that after puberty, males have orgasms every eight hours; and conveyed all sorts of other nonsense. There were so many complaints that we ended up having sex ed again the following semester with another teacher. The second one was a lot better, but he still subscribed to a lot of weird ideas that hardcore Baptists sometimes think.
> 
> What we did as kids back then was stupid. Being pre-9/11, my classmates were big on building explosives and the like. One of my classmates was arrested for setting off a pipe bomb in the woods. The cops kept him for a couple hours then told him to knock it off and let him go. If that had happened a generation later, he would have been shipped off to Gitmo.
> 
> ...



are you not orgasming every 8 hours


----------



## bostjan (Aug 28, 2018)

diagrammatiks said:


> are you not orgasming every 8 hours



Let me rephrase that: She...told us that after puberty, males have orgasms _once_ every eight hours...


----------



## lurè (Aug 28, 2018)

I feel lucky if I can poop decently once every 8 hours


----------



## possumkiller (Aug 28, 2018)

bostjan said:


> https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/explore/how-many-is-a-billion


The problem is he was teaching in Schley County, Georgia. American Georgia not Soviet Georgia. Definitely not England or any of its colonies of the late 20th century. So his crazy ass counting definitely did not belong in 7th grade American math class.


----------



## bostjan (Aug 28, 2018)

possumkiller said:


> The problem is he was teaching in Schley County, Georgia. American Georgia not Soviet Georgia. Definitely not England or any of its colonies of the late 20th century. So his crazy ass counting definitely did not belong in 7th grade American math class.



In Soviet Georgia, clown punches _you_. (Every eight hours) [sabch’ota jorjiashi, jojokheti daart’q’ams.]

Almost every teacher I had in high school was mental. We had a mathematics teacher who recorded our class on cassette, then played it back for the principal, and kept saying "you hear that, they are plotting something." I was in the front office handing in some paperwork when I overheard that. This lady also once, in the middle of class, was like "THAT'S IT - GO TO THE PRINCIPAL'S OFFICE NOW!!!" We were all like "who are you talking to?" and she said "ALL OF YOU!!!! GO NOW!!!!" The principal was just like "what are you doing here," and we were all like "Miss Dennis just flipped out and sent everyone here."

One of the teachers during final exams just left the room and never came back, with no one to proctor the exam. I guess he had to go run some really really important errands or something. It was a 2 1/2 hour exam and he just passed out the papers and went straight to his truck and drove away, and we never saw him again. We gave the papers to the principal, because we had no idea what was going on.

Some of the bizarre shit we learned in science class, which turned out to be bullshit:

Rock music literally rots your brain.
Scientists can't really explain how electricity and magnetism work; it's all a great mystery.
Snakes only have one lung.
Dinosaurs never went extinct, they are just extremely rare now (really!)
Add a base to an acid if you want to save your...oh wait, red and yellow..., wait...

I think that if those teacher were public school employees, they would have probably never been allowed around kids after the background checks came back, but at a private school, the administration probably didn't even know how to run a background check and never read the newspapers.

But yeah, the one billion = a million millions seems like, at best, a very confusing thing to teach in a mathematics class.


----------



## mongey (Aug 31, 2018)

I think they are into Dj Khalid ,whatever the fuck he does


----------

